# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Paul Dillett???

## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Anyone know what ever happened to big Paul. Any Pics on his current condition? Could he still get away with being called "The Canadian Colossus?" Havent heard hide nor hair of him in a couple of years. Last big news I hear about him was his marriage breaking up and shortly after he retired. I even hear that his ex wife committed suicide. Any truth to that? :Don't know:

----------


## bigkev

here is and interveiw with big paul from jan. 2002, last month.

Paul, I heard you are getting back into bodybuilding. So when is your next contest?

I am debating on doing the May 4th Southwest USA Pro in Dallas, Texas, but I dont want to be obligated to it in case I am not ready. I did, however, sign the contract for Night of the Champions in New York on May 18th. I intend to come into the contest lighter than I normally would be, but I am aiming more for a sleek physique, as tight as I can possibly be. My goal is to be 265 pounds, 15 pounds lighter than I was for the last Night of Champions two years ago. 

What about the IFBB Pro card for 2002? Are you registered?

Wayne DeMilia sent me the application, I filled it up, and Wayne should have it on his desk. I intend to have my pro registration complee, and there should be no problem for the shows this year. 

So, what have you been up to?

I am been laying low for a while, and now I will come back with a vengeance. The last show I did was the Night of Champion in 2000. I am 36 years old now, took a long layoff, and now I am hungry all over again! I had it all, and lost it all in the last two years! 
A few weeks after the Night of Champions contest in 2000, I had my shoulder operated on. Even though I was eligible, I did not compete in the 2000 Olympia while my shoulder was recovering. During that weekend, I got arrested in Las Vegas. That changed my life completely. 

Regarding the arrest in October 2000, it was all about a car that I sold to someone. I got indicted because when the person that bought my car got arrested, they found the car in his garage, and it was still registered to me. They tried to charge me with 'conspiracy to money laundering', all because the car was in the garage. It is absurd, and I will clear my name. Most of my time has been spent now with the lawyers working on clearing this up. This has cause great pain for me, but I feel 2002 will be a great year. With this arrest, 2001 was a very stressful year. I was so stressed out and depressed, it was hard to train. All you can do is think on how one day, your life is so great, and with the snap of a finger, your life can turn upside down. 

I lost my contract with Met-Rx, I separated with my wife, and for a time there, it was just like Murphys Law. Everything that can go wrong, did go wrong. I went from having 2 homes and 4 cars to nothing. 


And how are you doing now?

Everyday I get up, and I thank God that I have my health and my strength. As long as I have that, then I am a rich man! It seems right now that everything is gone, but at the same time, fortuantely, it is not a dream for me to work hard and get it all back. I have a means of getting it all back. I will not feel sorry for myself. I will get back into the gym, and back onto the stage. 

What do you do now?

I train various clients at Golds Gym in Las Vegas, and I am working at a new website, PD Fitness Dolls. 

What is PD Fitness Dolls?

Now that I am competing again, I am going to promote my website. My website is not about me, it is about girls. Girls that work out. Beautiful girls. Sexy women. I want it to be something special. It has one picture of me, and lots of wonderful women. Eventually, there will be some information about me on there too, but my main thing is to showcase beautiful fitness girls. There will be a members area, and a shopping cart area, where you can purchase pictures and videos from the fitness girls. Check it out at www.pdfitnessdolls.com. 

Who do you talk to now, from the bodybuilding world?

Lee Priest has always been a good friend of mine! Shawn Ray was the only bodybuilder who came to my aid when I needed help. Shawn is a good person for someone to talk to. Shawn comes to Vegas a lot. Also, Stan McCrary, who is a great guy. I also hanged out with Dexter Jackson at the NPC Nationals last November. I also talk to Flex once in a while too, and he is doing pretty good. 

What was the reason you moved from Los Angeles to Las Vegas two years ago?

We did not live in Los Angeles, we lived in Laguna, away from the Venice bodybuilding scene. At the time, my wife and I agreed to move from Laguna, California to Las Vegas. She got her nursing degree, and Las Vegas was an excellent market for nursing. It sounded good at the time for us. 

I heard you were in a car accident in the summer of 2001?

I was in a major car accident 14 weeks out from the Olympia, in July 2001. A kid driving a Bronco ran into my drivers side door. I was in a convertible Jaguar, and my car was demolished. I ended up with a fracture hip, and was in the hospital for 3 days. It took me five months to recover from that. I stopped training completely from that, and just started 3 weeks ago, right before Christmas. 

We heard that you were arrested on January 2, 2002? Whats up with that?

There was an outstanding warrent that was never taken out of the system? I was in jail for a day, my lawyer cleared it up, and its done. Regardless of the rumors, I can go to any state I want. I will be in Ohio to watch the Arnold Classic at the end of February, and you can find me in a booth here and there. And I will also be at the Ironman in California, checking out the latest bodybuilders.

----------


## mando

PAUL HAD THE POTENTIAL TO GO ALL THE WAY ..... HE JUS OVER DID THE GEAR , BURNED OUT !! SAME AS J.P.FUX !!  :Frown:

----------


## LI Ape

He didnt look good walking around at the Olympia at all. Lets see what he's got for the May shows.

----------


## HARDCORE

I was wondering what happened to him-I don't like to hear that he's trying to come in leaner though. Freaky size was always his trademark.

----------


## ibiza69

2001 NPC USA

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Billy Boy

I read that interview a while back but hell no-one forgets the veins

----------


## mike2112

no one can forget dillett and his freaky veins,I hope he'll get better results than before cause the past years he didn't contest at his best...he remembers me of J.P Fux...what does Fux do now? anyone who knows?I believe he tore his biceps recently no?

----------


## Canes4Ever

3 clowning with Jay Cutler

----------


## Canes4Ever

4 with Jay Cutler

----------


## vector

A true monster. Freaky genetics. He actually was thin when he was younger. Too bad his back was never defined and lacked details.

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## lextheflex

Dillent

----------


## mike2112

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
*4 with Jay Cutler* [/QUOTE

where is that gym where they are training?? it seems to be a very nice gym! :Doody de Doo:

----------


## Canes4Ever

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by mike2112_ 
*



Originally posted by Canes4Ever 
4 with Jay Cutler [/QUOTE

where is that gym where they are training?? it seems to be a very nice gym!


*Not sure bro, maybe somewhere in the tropics for sure because of the Palm fronds.

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## mike2112

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Not sure bro, maybe somewhere in the tropics for sure because of the Palm fronds.*


If only my gym could look like this one...and if I could look like Jay Cutler!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## palme

Paul is a freak!
Great to see his back!

----------


## Bebe

Paul the night before the NOC 2002

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

He looks much better now since he tightened up that waist. Not such a gut as he used to. Big Paul has always been one of my favorites. He's got such a damn skinny neck though for such a big guy.

----------


## Latts

If you look at the pics of him training with Cutler you can see his veins through the shirt.

----------

